# BF Bad Company 2 ruckelt mit Asus Strix 970 OC



## Emiterr123 (10. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Bruder hat ein kleines Problem. Wenn er BF BC 2 im Multiplayer zockt und sich das erste Mal einloggt, läuft das Spiel flüssig. Sobald eine neue Karte eingeladen wurde, läuft das Spiel absolut stockend  und ruckelt wie die Sau (Full - HD, höchste Einstellungen). Bei BF 3 und 4 hat er das Problem, das er zurzeit immer wegen zu hohem Ping gekickt wird. In WQHD läuft das Spiel läuft das Game,  wie wenn eine neue Karte eingeladen wurde, mit 14 - 30 Fps (Nvidia Fps Counter). 
Seine Komponenten sind alle neu, außer der HDD (die hat schon knapp sechs Jahre auf dem Buckel). Hitzeprobleme sind mir bei GPU, CPU und HDD keine aufgefallen (Open Hardware Monitor). Unter Temperaturwert #5 (muss irgendwas auf dem MoBo sein, vermute ich mal) zeigt er 102 ° Celsius an. 
Sein System: 

i7 4790k
Asus Strix 970 OC
Kingston 8 GB HyperBeast
Asrock z97 Killer 
Be quiet! Straigt Power 8 550 W
Seagate 1 TB HDD


----------



## Saguya (10. September 2015)

Wie ist die Speicher Auslatung bei der 970?


----------



## Emiterr123 (10. September 2015)

Kann ich dir erst später sagen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass bei BF BC 2 in Full HD das der VRAM voll- bzw. überläuft.


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

Saguya schrieb:


> Wie ist die Speicher Auslatung bei der 970?


Irrelevant, selbst in 4k @ max. Details komme ich nicht über 2Gig.


----------



## Emiterr123 (10. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Irrelevant, selbst in 4k @ max. Details komme ich nicht über 2Gig.



Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Könnte es die HDD sein?


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Könnte es die HDD sein?



Ich denke nicht, weil alles vorher in den Grafikspeicher geladen wird. Aber man könnte trotzdem einen Versuch mit einer SSD machen. 
Versuch mal, das Spiel und den Grafiktreiber neu zu installieren, bei mir gabs je nach Map Grafikfehler.


----------



## ParaEXE (10. September 2015)

Versuche mal das Spiel zu Reparieren wenn Du es mit Origin startest. Dazu leg dir von BC2 eine Verküpfung auf den Desktop denn das Spiel läuft finde ich besser ohne Origin. 
Im Nvidia Treiber > 3D Verwaltung stell mal Energieverwaltung auf > Maximale Leistung bevorzugen. Und installiere mal DirectX neu drauf. 

Ich hab mit meinem System keine Probleme und BFBC2 läuft auf  200 FPS, weil ab da ist es ja eh Limitiert..

Jetzt kommt die Werbung.:
https://www.gametracker.com/server_info/91.198.152.33:19567/

Mfg
ParaEXE


----------



## Nitrousking21 (19. September 2015)

Sind die aktuellen Intel Chipsettreiber installiert?
Viren sind keine drauf?


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. September 2015)

Lag tatsächlich an der HDD, habe sie durch eine SSD ersetzt und es läuft wieder alles 1A. Danke euch!


----------

